

Temporary, Disposable Phone Numbers - simonp
http://www.notmynumber.net/

======
emilv
Do they reuse the phone numbers after a while? Will I get phone calls for
previous users of that same number?

~~~
UVB-76
I would assume that's the only viable business model for this kind of thing.

~~~
Perseids
Do phone numbers really cost anything in the US? Or is there an upper limit to
the length of a phone number? Otherwise, they can just allocate a million
which would be enough to have a grace period of at least a year until phone
numbers would be reused.

~~~
bpeebles
All phone numbers in the US (actually, North America and some Caribbean
islands) are the form AAA-XXX-YYYY, and there's a finite number of AAA (or
area codes) that have been issued so far. And some types of numbers are not
possible, mostly for historic reasons. I'm not sure how much a block of
numbers actually cost in the US, but they're not free. I know a company I
worked for tried hard to compress the range of numbers they had so they could
give back part of an exchange to save money.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan#N...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan#Numbering_system)

------
educating
We had this back in the 80's. It was called just calling someone with your
phone. Because there was no caller id.

I remember when a group of girls called me, not saying who they were, and
trying to trick me into meeting them out on the track at night at school,
where they surely would not have been. OH, anonymous fun. :(

------
bradavogel
anddd pulled off the app store already. Anyone know what happened?

~~~
alextingle
Not sure why this is anything special. AAISP in the UK sell SIP phone numbers
for £1.20 per month ([http://www.aaisp.co.uk/telecoms-
prices.html](http://www.aaisp.co.uk/telecoms-prices.html)), they take about 10
seconds to set up, and I can use them trivially from my Android phone. Surely
it's much the same in the US?

What's the point of the "App"?

------
me_bx
there is an equivalent service for Europe without having to download an app:
[http://www.cleverphone.com/](http://www.cleverphone.com/)

------
CervezaPorFavor
I wonder why they chose to support iOS and Windows Phone first and not
Android.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
not sure, but as a wp user that made me sort of happy - probably the first
time i've seen that on hn..

my guess would be ease of porting, though that's purely a guess. i am though
starting to notice an increase in the number of same-day releases for wp as
ios, and in some cases (like disney games recently) ahead of android.

though still small, i really think the platform's gotten to the point where it
makes sense for devs to at least consider it, especially as many times the
effort to port from ios is sufficiently small to justify the work.

------
briandear
Isn't this exactly the same as Burner? How is this even on the front page of
HN?

